

Backend Metrics done right - moritzplassnig
http://blog.railsonfire.com/2011/11/30/Backend-Metrics-Done-Right.html?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=hn02122011

======
andreasklinger
Like the approach. We build our own tables views in the backend for basically
the same. A lot of the stuff we did could (in theory i assume) come for free
in GDocs

~~~
matlock
Google Docs is really a great starting point to see what exactly you need and
where to go from there if you need. It's easy, free and just works.

~~~
fdorfbauer
and if you want to play further with your data have a look at google refine
<http://code.google.com/p/google-refine/>

~~~
matlock
This looks amazing. Will take a good look

